# Striking Out!



## CaptainJuice (Sep 4, 2010)

Well I finally got all my gear in and hit the Rock 2 out of the last 3 days, and I'm striking out! Well sort of I caught a chub on my first day and since then I haven't had any luck. I've been trying streamers and a couple other dry flies. I think my weakness is casting which turns into a terrible presentation and that = no fish! What other flies could I use? If someone wants to spend time with a rookie that needs assistance send me a pm. I live 10 min. from the Rock, but I can drive to most places within range. Thanks!


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Get a size 12 bead head nymph and tie it to a 5X tippet.
Attach a sticky foam strike indicator about 20 inches above the bead head nymph. Let it drift over deeper holes, tales of pools etc. when the water is clear. You will be catching all kind of fish in the Rocky that way.
For your casting: you can get good tips on youtube.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

don't give up on it. you will get it down. let me know man I will show ya the basics and all.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I will be heading to the Vermilion tomorrow if you want to meet us there and learn some fly fishing.


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

Get a decent sized Chartrues (sp?) Gurgle Pop...river Smallies, Rock bass and Gills don't seem to mind at all if they land with a splat.


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

oarfish said:


> Get a size 12 bead head nymph and tie it to a 5X tippet.
> Attach a sticky foam strike indicator about 20 inches above the bead head nymph. Let it drift over deeper holes, tales of pools etc. when the water is clear. You will be catching all kind of fish in the Rocky that way.
> For your casting: you can get good tips on youtube.



Good advice... With this set up you really don't need to cast a mile. Just pick it up and lay it down. Keeping your fly in the water is the key. I see too many guys making several false casts because they don't like their first few tosses. They cast, fly hits the water, then they rip it out of the water to lay one down a few feet away. I always tell em "put that fly in the water and leave it, there are no fish in the air".

Don't give up, your casting skill WILL improve with time and practice.


----------



## CaptainJuice (Sep 4, 2010)

Sounds good everyone. Thanks for the advice. I picked up a variety of streamers today and some woolybuggers and a couple of poppers. I'll get there eventually I'm just use to catching fish. When it comes to tippet what is the difference in 1x and 5x?


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Tippet size: http://wcflies.com/blog/a-beginners-guide-to-tippet/


----------



## RonT (May 4, 2008)

Trivia... The X size and the last numbers of the dia. in inches equals 11. And...if you multiply the X size by 3 you get the approx. hook size for that tippet diameter. 
R


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

RonT said:


> Trivia... The X size and the last numbers of the dia. in inches equals 11. And...if you multiply the X size by 3 you get the approx. hook size for that tippet diameter.
> R


Ron's droppin' bombs folks pay attention!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

That is a standard deviation but anything goes though. It is not good using 1x tippet on dry flies and etc. but is perfect for throwing streamer up to 5 inch providing they are light weight. I have 4 inch streamers I used on 0wt and 6x tippets to catch large trouts in order to hook up in crystal clear water.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Enzymes,
Don't be too disappointed, the steelies just aren't in much yet. Remember to "fish" the fly once it hits the water. I spent my first year readjusting a bad cast, overmending, fishing water with no fish(trees too) but each time learn something and find enjoyment in it. If you enjoy it now, just wait until you fight so many fish your arm hurts for a day. 
I'd be happy to meet up with you and show you what I know. I've been flyfishing for them for 11 seasons now. Mostly on the Rock but all NE Ohio streams and PA are good. I won't get out much until November but I never know. PM me and I can give you more info. If you are tying flies, I was just in Craigs shop yesterday and he gave me a description of his now favorite minnow pattern. I tied 5 last night and can't wait to use them. I like to keep it simple during the Fall, large minnow patterns and cover alot of water on the lowest sections of the rivers. I mostly swing them on a floating line or sink tip. As for casting, take some time to practice casting only. Take a hula hoop with you to an open field and practice landing the fly inside it from 20-60 feet away. When you are on the river, you want the casting to be instinct. You want to think about fishing not so much about casting. Even if you make a bad cast on the river, fish it well and some will turn into your best fish. I can't tell you how many times I overcasted a fly to the bank, then pulled it into the water, made a good mend and caught fish. Flyfishing is a mental game, the more you believe your cast will produce a fish, the better your chances. 
For now if you want to catch some fish on the Rock, here is a guaranteed method. Find a deep woody hole with some current. Cast a Joes hopper with a clauser crayfish dropper 3-4 feet below the hopper. Cast it up against the wood and pop the hopper a time or two. You will see and hear the hopper takes, if the hopper twitches or goes under, set the hook they are on the crayfish pattern. Most smallies will be 10-12 inches. If you catch a 14 incher, he may be the bull of the pool.

Best,
Rickerd

Rickerd


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Great advice Rickerd!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

Rickard gots good advice! Also Just let me know when you wanna get out. I will show ya whats up. also Flyfish Dog and Flytyer and Kruggy1 are good friends of mine and great guys to learn from. let me know when you are free and i can show ya basic fly fishing and what flies to use and how to cast and all that and will introduce ya to the guys and we can get ya into fish and all that for sure!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

great read, but for a novice flyfisherman, a tandem fly rig is the worse thing for them as they have not got their mechanic system down pat. Until there mechanics are good then it would be good to try multiple flies etc. Stick with the basic before venturing in something a bit harder for most. BTW I hooked and lost a steelie yesterday as I had not set the hook better as I was merely fishing for SMB. You will never know whats going to happen. There are few in now but the game is tough.


----------



## CaptainJuice (Sep 4, 2010)

Rickerd thanks for all the advice. Like everyone says practice makes perfect! You guys are right when I start hooking into some fish it will be a different story for me. Whenever you guys want to get out and fish, just shoot me a PM I'll try my best to hook up and fish for a day.
Thanks 
EnzY


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ditch the fly rod and go with spinning!!!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

LOL!!To damn easy so I need to be challenged or I be bored shitless!! )


----------



## CaptainJuice (Sep 4, 2010)

LOL BD300 your a funny dude. Take me on that boat of yours I will for a day.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

EnzYmeS said:


> LOL BD300 your a funny dude. Take me on that boat of yours I will for a day.


Yea then I bringin fly rods!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Speaking from the point of view of someone who basically taught himself how to fly fish, I agree, some videos on YouTube are very good. I've said it here before, I'll say it again, I think still waters are the place to learn the casting basics. At least they were for me! On a pond or lake, all you need to focus on is casting and detecting strikes. There is no current to worry about, areas are usually more open for unobstructed casting, and they are great places to learn the casting basics. For me, jumping right on a river while I was learning was too overwhelming. There was too much going on. Once I got better with casting, then I switched over and fished some moving water, and that helped me.

ANother thing that a buddy of mine told me that I think is very true: tough conditions and tough fishing can be a big benefit for you. Find a way to succeed when conditions are not ideal and this feeds your confidence.

Stick with it and these hard times will pay off down the road!


----------



## O-H-Fly-O (Mar 28, 2010)

Stick with it, no matter how frustrating it can be, the river is a beautiful place to be anyway! Try drifting a weighted wooly bugger (white, olive, black) through the deeper holes with a couple of short strips. It's easy to cast, and has been a consistent producer for me in many different rivers. Tight lines!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

once you find out catching fish isn't everything then it all comes together. just being out on the river enjoying yourself while taking in all the scenery and wildlife makes you have lots more fun no matter the outcome of your day and then once you learn where the fish are and what flies work you even have more fun of a day hooking into the huge steelies and other fish like smallies and suckers and all the other fish and your landing them on flies made of all kinds of materials, even ones you tied up yourself and not just basic live bait! you actually fooled them with no scent and just sight. thats fly fishing for me. I love every part of it. then again I love all things nature so It works for me


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm getting to know the feeling - :S

The bite has been slow to non-existent since the cold front moved in, but I keep at it. 

It still beats work!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CaptainJuice (Sep 4, 2010)

Yup still no fish on the fly, but I'm having fun and thats all that matters. I'm not going to give up I like being outdoors and enjoying the river. I'll be out there this weekend and boom before you know it "striking out" will be old news


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

EnzYmeS said:


> Yup still no fish on the fly, but I'm having fun and thats all that matters. I'm not going to give up I like being outdoors and enjoying the river. I'll be out there this weekend and boom before you know it "striking out" will be old news


my 1st times out I got skunked also. let me know when ya can get out. took me 2 years or so to get the basics all down and that was without any member help just reading the forums. I have since met up with other members and learned some basics and some secrets and I have gotten out plenty of times alone to learn my own methods! me and my friends have took out guys and they caught their 1st steelhead & bass on their 1st days out. its not too hard once you get the basics down and having someone show you in person helps alot! whenever you are free let me know. the rivers should start to clear up from this rain in a day or 2.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

It's going to be so rewarding when you feel that first _thump_. Nothin' like that first one... 


My first hard fighting fish on the fly was a chunky white bass, and boy was I not prepared! About died from a heart attack...


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

My luck improved yesterday. Still not great results, but I stopped at a farm pond and made a few casts with my 3wt. Tied on a  HMH Spyder  I'd tied (#16 hook) after seeing it on Fly Fish Ohio and took a few bluegill with it.
At least one of them put a good bend in the rod!


----------



## CaptainJuice (Sep 4, 2010)

Hello everyone. I'm digging up this old thread to inform you that I landed my first steelie on Sunday at the Rock. It wasn't huge but it felt great! He was 16-18 inch long, good lookin fish. So now time to catch more! Now if this water would go down we'll be in business.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Caught a lot lately on the Fly. Here are some bigger fish from the pond.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

glad u got into one! what did you catch it on?


----------



## CaptainJuice (Sep 4, 2010)

Well I don't want give my secrets away. LOL j/k I caught this Guy on a pink San Juan worm.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Enzyme,
Nice catch. Any steelie you catch during the winter, meaning pre-spawn, is worth 10 during the spring. I remember my first couple winters getting out 6 or 8 times and only catching 1 to 3 steelies all winter. But, when the fish really started to show up, I could consistently catch them. Remember the spot you caught it. Many winter spots produce from one year to the next. I love the solitude and satisfaction of the winter fish. I just haven't been able to get out since before the freeze. Maybe this weekend if the rain will hold off a day. Right after ice out, I like to use a white bugger or minnow pattern with an egg out front. Unless the water vis is below 8 inches, then black bugger or minnow.

Good luck,
Rickerd


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Way to go man, I have been fallowing this thread since you started it. I got hooked on fly fishing after I landed my first steelhead back in winter of 2009. Ever since I haven&#8217;t put the fly rod down. 

I had a buddy show me the ropes of fly fishing like knots, leaders and tippet. Other than that I taught myself. You just need to get out there and practice. 
Take the fly rod out this summer with some poppers you have, the smallies will nail them!
FFBG


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Congrats let the sickness begin!..lol..


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice report! A steel on a Pink San Jaun, Cool!


----------



## CaptainJuice (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. You can pretty much say I'm hooked. Every time I do go fishing now it more than likely will be on the fly. I already started stocking up for the smallies. Now we just need this rain/snow stuff to stop so we can start to fish!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Amen to that!! I am regretting moving back up here for nothing right now.


----------

